# How many gamers do we have here?



## kloo1123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Let's hear it! What's your game?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was a gamer, I got better 

I was a gamer back in the time of the Sega Saturn  Don't have the patience for it these days, it's not like it used to be back in the days of Final Doom, Duke Nukem 3D and Wipeout 2097 :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Besides WoW and skyrim, I also really enjoy Spore. I used to be an addict on Creature Breeder, but idk if that counts as gaming.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Used to play WoW, I got better (busy with mice!) also :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Assassins creed! Getting the new one for christmass and have warned the animals they will have to fend fo them selves.

Use to love the resident evil games but had to stop playing them as kept having zonbe nightmares lol

Also lived the old sonic's on saga and old spiro on the ps2.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I played WoW a lot until I couldn't afford to anymore never really got back into it lol busy with life... ocassionaly I will play dungeons and dragons online now....if I had time I would totally live in the world of WoW though....


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Does Insaniquarium count?? lol


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol. I am obsessed with adoptable web games.
Like eaglevalleysim (dog breeding game)
Chickensmoothie (basically your collecting dog shaped art)
Petraiders (I'm an aritist on the site. I make the pets so I guess that doesn't count)
Cromimi( rodent breeding game)
also...I love spore :3


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to confess i am an xbox addict, Mostly the call of duty series. Atm its MW3, best game in the world!!!

:fripper :frocket :s-telefrag


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

nothing but my partner is a HUGE old school gaming nerd. She has almost every old system these days. I just got her a near mint in box SNES for Christmas and she was in heaven! LOL!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say my bf showed me that since I have skyrim for the pc, I can do something with the "console" and I can summon dragons and basically create anything I want in the game. Its so cool, god mode is really fun (cuz you can't die) to run up to the trolls and get smashed into the distance. : )


----------

